# Teile eines Bildes laden - BitBlk und drawImage



## bttn (4. Apr 2009)

Hallo Leute,

seit ca. einer Woche programmiere ich einwenig in java. Bin aber abosluter Anfänger. Einwenig Erfahrung habe ich mit GDI Programmierung unter Windows in c und c++. Dort gibt es eine Funktion Names "BitBlk" wo man Bereiche eines Bildes ausschneiden kann. Dies ist sehr effektiv wenn man einen Bitmap-Font (*.bmp, *.gif ) verwenden möchte. 

Gibt es in Java eine ähnliche Funnktion oder Methode wie unter Windows die "BitBlk"? Ich habe schon die Funtion drawImage verwendet - führte aber nicht zum gewünschtem Erfolg. Immer wenn ich die Koordinaten verändert habe passte sich der Bitmap - Font an die Koordinaten an.

Wie kann ich unter Java zum gewünschten Erfolg kommen?

Vielen Dank im voraus

mfg. bttn


----------



## Marco13 (4. Apr 2009)

???:L Man kann mit Graphics (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) einen Bereich eines Bildes zeichnen. Was meinst du mit diesem "Koordinaten anpassen"...?


----------



## bttn (4. Apr 2009)

Danke Marco13,

ich glaub jetzt funktionierts.


----------



## Steev (6. Apr 2009)

Er meinte damit, dass das Bild an einer anderen Stelle gezeichnet wird.

@bttn:
Falls du das in Format eines "BufferedImage"´s vorliegen hast, so kannst du mithilfe der Funktion getSubimage(int x, int y, int w, int h) einen Bildbereich ausschneiden. Du bekommst auch ein BufferedImage zurück, das du dann speichern kannst. Achtung, mit dieser Funktion erstellst du ein neues Objekt, verwende sie daher nicht jedes mal beim Zeichnen, sondern nur einmal.


----------

